# A bit overwhelmed



## NibbletsMom (Oct 10, 2011)

I just picked up my adorable Nibblet on Thursday. He is my first dog and lives in an apartment with my boyfriend and I. As I prepared for puppy (he's 9 weeks), I reseachered tons of training information online, the best food, the best toys, etc... I
I felt totally prepared. I also took some extra time off work this weekend to be with him. Now... I'm feeling overwhelmed. Puppy is biting and humping when anyone tries to play with him... I say no and push him away and offer him a chew toy or stuffed animal which he will ignore completely while lunging for my fingers.

Also, I intended to get him on a feeding schedule right away, so I could learn his habits for potty training, but he barely eats anything, so ive started leaving food out for him in case he feels hungry. He's had some issues with loose stools as well. I tried the pumpkin trick and he was a little better this morning, but back to the loose stuff by this afernoon ... He's so cute that I'm completely in love, but I find my patience wearing thin... I finally had to leave my house this afternoon and let my bf take over for a bit, just for a bit of a break, which makes me feel like a bad mom and is making me wonder if maybe I wasn't as ready for this as I thought I was... 

Wow, sorry for the long post, just looking for some encouragement and/or advice...


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Take a deep breath! Little Havs are like having newborn babies. Dexter was a handful. Whatever he is humping...take away. 

Relax....We are here for you.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

((HUGS)) good for you, getting OUT for a bit!
and YES they are like babies, if you've never HAD a baby it can be VERY overwhelming and scary to be thrown to the errrrr wolves. LOL
Be patient, be CONSISTANT and do not feel bad about being 'firm' right now, it is a very important time in your pups development and I am proud of you for seeking help!!
Hopefully some others can chime in with exact ways that will help you enjoy your pup even more and calm some of your fears!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome, take a Prozak and a Jack Daniels , and relax. I know easier said than done. Here's something on biting nipping. http://www.clickertraining.com/node/3249 Did you switch foods from what the breeder was feeding. > Here's something on feeding. http://www.dogfoodproject.com/index.php?page=feeding_puppies Do a LOT of hand feeding like the first article talks about. But don't "free feed". Three meals a day for six months maybe and simply put the food down, if he doesn't eat , pick it up and don't feed until next scheduled feeding.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Welcome...Has he had his first visit to the vet?? I would start with that and make sure you bring a stool sample to be checked for parasites...often that is the cause of diarrhea in puppies but it is easily treatable It is going to take a little time for the two of you to get used to each other.. Congrats..he's a cute little baby!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Yikes! First dog and it is a puppy with teeth. It will get better... in 3 months. The first few weeks are absolutely awful. We all have gone through it. I think that is why puppies are made so cute. 

Ouchie Bites: do your imitation of a stepped-on puppy and yelp loudly. This should cause Nibblet to stop and stare at you in confusion. If he continues, you must be strong and cruel and ignore him. No one plays with a mouthy puppy. This is where an expen is handy. He can still see you but you are ignoring him. (worst punishment ever.)

Upset tummy: Stress of a new place is a huge contributor to loose stools and low appetite. Are you using the same food the breeder used? Which brand? 

Good luck and we are here for you!


----------



## ellasmom (May 6, 2007)

also you might want to have your puppy tested for giardia. when i brought my puppy home from the breeder, her stool was very runny and she was pooping a lot. She tested positive for giardia and after several rounds of antibiotics, it resolved.


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

Hang in there it IS really hard! There's tons of good advise on the forum so search around. Each week should get easier tho new problems will develop. It is hard but really try to enjoy it. Nothing can really prepare you, just keep in mind he is not being bad he just doesn't have a clue about what we humans want. Puppies use their mouths to explore and it takes a while,I felt I couldn't even pet him with out being nibbled on. TAKE HEART it does get better!


----------



## NibbletsMom (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks for the support!! I've had a little breather and am feeling much better... The breeder had him on Royal Can in and I have kept him on that.... I've heard mixed reviews of it and had actually purchased Wellness Puppy food to try to (slowly) switch him to, but he will have none of that! Picks it out of his bowl and leaves it on the floor, lol... I decided tonight to put his dinner in his Buster Cube and play with him on the floor, and that actually went really well! I gave him a tiny bit of pumpkin after, so now I'm just waiting to see what comes out, lol! 

The vet saw him on Saturday evening and said he was in excellent health, so I'm hoping that it is just new environment stress. I gave him his first heartworm and flea/tick prevention medication (that I've given him anyway), today. Thanks so much for the link to the info on niping behavior, it was excellent... I'm slowly picking up on training that's not treat based...he doesn't seem terribly interested. Maybe that'll change though, once his tummy is feeling better.

Thanks again for all the advice and reassurance, it was exactly what I needed!


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

I agree with everyone else. Hang in there - it DOES get better. My DH and I are still working our way through (Rollie is 7-mo and WAY easier than the first few weeks). As for the biting, definitely do the yip trick. You yip when he bites, give a toy (and yes, he'll ignore the toy for starters but repeat as necessary and he'll get it).

Good luck and congrats!!!! Your pup is adorable!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I think there's a time in the first few days with our new puppy that many of us have asked ourselves WTH have I done and is there any way out of it. Your whole world changes when these little fur balls come into your life. It will soon pass and you'll wonder how you lived without him. 

Congrats on your beautiful little boy.


----------



## Sandi Kerger (Mar 18, 2009)

We did not have dogs for a few years when we got our first Havanese - Know how you feel, first few weeks I was wondering - what have we done - Now, couldn't live without her.

Then we got a second Havanese - same being overwhelmed feeling - and this one it took a lot longer to potty train than the first - Now, we are totally in love and couldn't live without her either.

It is a big adjustment to get a dog - every time we go out for dinner or for the evening, both of us feel guilty, I hate leaving them by themselves. I work out of the house, but in the afternoon have to leave for a teaching job from 1-4, and that even bothers me. When I come home, I see those beautiful little faces looking at me through the window and feel so bad leaving them.

I just can't imagine life without them now, but there are some tradeoffs when you get a dog. Dog is maybe not a good word to use for Havanese, - I feel like they are human and are like our babies.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

very true, I really strongly dislike the word "dog" applied to Tillie. not sure why, maybe because she is SO much more than 'just a dog'


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

You will be fine good job going in time out! We have had several young Havanese owners with the same problems. For me after raising two kid I really enjoyed being a mom again. We played a bunch of catch they learn really fast how to retrieve. Another good thing is chew sticks. I also like baby carrots. If worse comes to worse put some ski gloves on.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Welcome! And congratulations! Nibblet is a cutie!

I am another one who wondered WTH have I done after bringing puppies home - yes, have done it twice! We are still in puppyhood here, Finn just turning 7 months. It has been a tiring summer. He has been harder to potty train than Augie was. But Augie was a horrible biter. I did NOT think he was EVER going to get over it. Our yelping when he bit us did not deter him in the least. Ignoring him worked better than anything - putting him back in the gated kitchen. It just gradually got better and better with age and refusing to play with him when he did bite. It does get overwhelming at times. About three weeks after bringing Augie home, I had a meltdown - it lasted about 3-4 hours - where I thought I had made the biggest mistake of my life, but then it passed. So, when we brought Finn home, I thought I was prepared and 'knew the ropes', but it happened again, at about the same time. I hadn't realized how much Augie had mellowed and how well behaved he had become, until we brought in another puppy, so I know we will get there - and you will too.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Sandi Kerger said:


> I just can't imagine life without them now, but there are some tradeoffs when you get a dog. Dog is maybe not a good word to use for Havanese, - I feel like they are human and are like our babies.


I agree completely. It's like a total life style change, and, to some extent, you don't even know it's happening. They are so much more than "just a pet". They truly are part of the family, and you start planning your life around them, as you would with any other family member. It's not just for Kodi's sake that I don't want to leave him alone for long periods... I truly miss him!

DH and I went on a 3 week camping trip through the Canadian maritimes, and Kodi was with us almost constantly. When we ate out, we chose restaurants where dogs were welcome or we didn't eat out. He was with us all day every day and night for 3 weeks and it was SO much fun!


----------



## DonnaC (Jul 31, 2011)

I definitely had second thoughts about Baxter -- they are so attached to people, and, if you are a decent person at all, you immediately sense how responsible you are for that. But it takes some adjustment -- they can learn to be more independent and you can learn to "parent" them the way they need to be parented. One consolation -- our Hav has been a dream to train as far as not biting, not chewing certain things, not barking inappropriately. I've had to come here for advice, and, with certain things (like barking), put some time into it. But he's been SO responsive. 

Not so much with potty training . But, even there, he really seems to mean well.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

I remember the feeling of being overwhelmed so vividly. I was frustrated and cranky and sure I was the worst puppy mom ever because everyone else seemed to handle it all so much more effortlessly than me (or so I thought)! Thankfully, things do get easier and annoying behaviours slowly disappear. He still drives me to distraction sometimes, but I love him to bits and wouldn't trade him for the world.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

krandall said:


> I agree completely. It's like a total life style change, and, to some extent, you don't even know it's happening. They are so much more than "just a pet". They truly are part of the family, and you start planning your life around them, as you would with any other family member. It's not just for Kodi's sake that I don't want to leave him alone for long periods... I truly miss him!
> 
> DH and I went on a 3 week camping trip through the Canadian maritimes, and Kodi was with us almost constantly. When we ate out, we chose restaurants where dogs were welcome or we didn't eat out. He was with us all day every day and night for 3 weeks and it was SO much fun!


And to veer off topic for a second - does THAT ever sound like fun!!! Did you post photos somewhere, Karen?


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

They are our little furbabies,they wriggle their way into your heart,with all their funny and endearing ways,I know I even feel strange when they are not in the car with me as they usually come every where with me.But I must say I found it exhausting when we brought our second Hav home,as I was trying to give each of them equal attention, and trying to house train Nellie.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

motherslittlehelper said:


> And to veer off topic for a second - does THAT ever sound like fun!!! Did you post photos somewhere, Karen?


No, I'll get some together and post in a new thread.


----------



## Sivi (Jun 1, 2010)

I remember the "Puppy Blues". I felt so overwhelmed with all of it. But then I had this forum to support me and help me through this. And like I was told, I love my Oscar so much and would not be without him. This breed is so wonderful. You see! Han in there, it will last just a little while, I promise.


----------



## CrazieJones (May 28, 2011)

Been there, but still not quite done with that. Haha. No matter how much research and preparations you do, when the real thing is here, it's a whole different story. I thought my life was over and WTF did I do to myself?! I live across a field, and there were many days that I thought... hmm, what if I just so happen to "forget" to bring Roshi back into the house... Hahaha.
But now, it hurts to be without him... hence his big picture on my computer desktop at work. Keep trucking. And come onto the forum to vent... I do it lots! It helps to know there are many people on the same boat!


----------



## CrazieJones (May 28, 2011)

Oh yes... as for the loose poop... 
I've been adding a little bit of cooked rice to Roshi's kibbles. The poop comes out great! Haven't had loose poop for a while... except that time when my dad gave Roshi a bit too many treats... grandparents! ound:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

It IS overwhelming at first, a lot like a newborn baby with sleep less nights and gross diapers, lol but it DOES get better, hang in there. Puppies are a lot of work, but it will pay off in the long run and they will always do something we are not prepared for.

He sure is a cutie!!! and :welcome: to the forum :grouphug:

Kara


----------



## haley (Apr 30, 2011)

I had the same exact issues with Reggie. He was my first dog and I had NO idea what I was doing. He also wouldn't eat and subsequently poop on any type of schedule. It eventually all falls into place when the puppy is ready. It is a lot of hard work but obviously totally worth it, I can finally say after 8 months Reggie is fully potty trained and on a solid schedule and it is SUCH a relief.


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

misstray said:


> I remember the feeling of being overwhelmed so vividly. I was frustrated and cranky and sure I was the worst puppy mom ever because everyone else seemed to handle it all so much more effortlessly than me (or so I thought)! Thankfully, things do get easier and annoying behaviours slowly disappear. He still drives me to distraction sometimes, but I love him to bits and wouldn't trade him for the world.


Ha, ha! I think I may have you beat! Eric and I go back and forth. I think I do more of the training and walking and stuff so I think I take it harder when a new challenge arises or when Rollie has an accident - especially after an accident-free period. Eric and I were just talking about how our lives have totally been turned around since we got Rollie, but we'd still take him even knowing how challenging it can be.

And of course there's the fun parts, the cute parts, the ridiculously silly things he does, how he yawns hugely in the morning and takes his little muppet paws to hide his eyes cause he's such a sleepy pup, how he loves to sleep by the fire, how excited he gets when he sees my mom's dog, how cute he is when he's doing zoomies, how smart he is and how well he's learned commands, etc., etc.


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

CrazieJones said:


> Oh yes... as for the loose poop...
> I've been adding a little bit of cooked rice to Roshi's kibbles. The poop comes out great! Haven't had loose poop for a while... except that time when my dad gave Roshi a bit too many treats... grandparents! ound:


We're transitioning Rollie's food and if we put too much new food in, we get that problem. At first Rollie was just picking out the new food (he really doesn't like his original food - Holistic Health Extension, but LOVES the Orjen stuff) and he had horrible, messy problems for 2 days. And, I was in Newport for a long weekend with my mom for her bday and DH was home - ALONE. Ha, ha! ound: He got to see what it's like to bathe a reluctant pup and he hates poop. I laugh, but I empathize with him.

Now I'm using my pampered chef hand chopper to chop the new food so it is too small to differentiate from the old food and he eats it all.


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

Yes it does get better lol.....I have 3........what type of heartworm/flea tick did you give? Trifexis (sp?)caused all of mine to have problems so they don't get that any longer..........


----------



## NibbletsMom (Oct 10, 2011)

Nibblet is doing so much better! :whoo: I took him to the vet again yesterday for his continued tummy troubles. She found an overgrowth of bacteria and parasite eggs. He got a dewormer and some antibiotics. He's also on ID food for the next week. Nice thing is that he likes it and is eager to eat it! He's doing much better today already, so I'm very relieved. 

I'm much calmer now that he's feeling better. I know that the little behavioral things will get better as he gets older and we train him. Its just so hard to think of that when you're at your wits end! Thanks again for all the advice and support! 

Oh, and I noticed how much we love photos here, so thought I'd add a couple!


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

That's great to hear! It's too bad something was wrong, but now you know and you can treat it. Nibblet is too cute!!!


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Jplatthy said:


> Yes it does get better lol.....I have 3........what type of heartworm/flea tick did you give? Trifexis (sp?)caused all of mine to have problems so they don't get that any longer..........


I don't want to hijack the thread but saw this about Trifexis...just bought one dose to try on Panda instead of Heartguard and Comfortis. What type of problem did yours have with the Trifexis?


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

For my boys, I use Heartgard Plus (chopped into pieces) for heartworm and use Frontline Top Spot (applied) to skin for fleas. Both medications are once a month. No problems, no fleas!

We do need more pictures please!


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

pjewel said:


> I think there's a time in the first few days with our new puppy that many of us have asked ourselves WTH have I done and is there any way out of it.


Quoted for the truth.


----------

